# Webserver - welche Distri



## Freak2k (10. August 2005)

Hey,

sorry, wenn die Frage schonmal kam.
Ich selbst arbeite schon lange (glücklich) mit Debian!
Ein freund will sich jetzt seinen eigenen Webserver einrichten.
(HTTP,FTP,sendmail, PHP,MySQL ... also die standardsachen, die ein webserver braucht)
Welche Distri ist dafür am besten geeignet?

thx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Im Grunde genommen jede, wobei solche "anwenderfreundlichen" Distributionen wie Suse oft sehr viel Ballast mitbringen der dann erstmal deaktiviert werden will.
Mit Debian oder Slackware bist Du gut dabei.
Dr Dau hat mir letztens was von Eisfair (oder so) erzaehlt, was wohl speziell auf Server ausgelegt ist.

Also ich wuerd Slackware nehmen, aber wahrscheinlich wuerde ein Suse-User Dir Suse vorschlagen und ein Debian-User Debian.


----------



## Freak2k (10. August 2005)

Hab ich mir gedacht!
es geht darum, dass es einfach zu bedienen ist!
es sollte sich bei den systemanforderungen zurückhalten...
KDE sollte mit bei sein


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Freak2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab ich mir gedacht!
> es geht darum, dass es einfach zu bedienen ist!
> es sollte sich bei den systemanforderungen zurückhalten...
> KDE sollte mit bei sein


Also resourcenschonend und KDE ist relativ schwer zu vereinbaren, da KDE doch recht hungrig ist, aber auf einem ordentlichen System wirklich sehr gut laeuft.
Wie gesagt, ich wuerde Dir Slackware empfehlen, weiterhin.
Es laeuft gut hat nicht gross unnoetigen Ballast dabei und bietet Dir auch KDE.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

Hallo!

Wozu bei einem Server ein GUI?
Ein Server soll laufen..... und ist nicht zum rumspielen da.
Eisfair ist ein sehr schlankes System und hat dem endsprechend niedrige Hardwareanforderungen.
Das ganze System braucht bei mir ca. 250MB HDD.
Alle wesendlichen Administrationsaufgaben werden über eine textbasierte Oberfläche erledigt (drücke 1 hierfür, drücke 2 dafür usw.).
Für die ganz harten Fälle (wie bei jeder anderen Distribition auch) gibt es noch die Shell.
Beides ist natürlich auch per SSH2 zu erreichen, somit braucht der Server weder Monitor, noch Tastatur oder Maus und kann (so wie ich es habe) in den Keller verbannt werden.
Selbstverständlich lassen sich Updates online durchführen.

Entweder probierst Du es mal mit dem CD Image (24,4MB Download) oder mit der Startdiskette.
Die CD habe ich nie benutzt, da mein Server nicht mal ein CD-ROM hat. 
Aber bei beiden Varianten wird die Installation online durchgeführt, was aber auf grund der geringen Datenmenge eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte.
Du solltest halt nur vorher gucken ob deine Verbindung nicht in der nächsten Zeit getrennt wird.  
Auf jedenfall währe es auch anzuraten das 378 Seitige PDF Handbuch runterzuladen. 
Aber keine Angst, das brauchst Du nicht alles zu lesen, in erster Linie brauchst Du es evtl. für die ersten Schritte.
Ansonsten gibt es auch eine online Version.
Ebenso gibt es eine eigene deutschsprachige Newsgroup.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass ein Server kein GUI braucht, aber wer's unbedingt will.
Mein Server (also in Deutschland) steht auch im Keller, eine alte Tastatur und ein noch aelterer Monitor stehen in der Naehe werden aber nur im Bedarfsfall angeschlossen.
Hab ansonsten auch alles per SSH geregelt.
Das Ding laeuft mit einer abgespeckten Slackware, ich glaub 10.0. Soll heissen, ich hab nur installiert was noetig war.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

Und dass war bestimmt ein Haufen Handarbeit.
Eisfair geht den umgekehrten Weg, zuerst wird nur so viel installiert, dass die Kiste überhaupt booten kann und die online Installation funktionsfähig ist.
Optional kann man (zumindest bei der Dsikettenversion) schon mit auswählen ob folgendes installiert werden soll (natürlich auch wieder online  )

```
PACKAGE_1='apache'	 # install Apache package
PACKAGE_2='apache_php4'	 # install PHP4 package for Apache
PACKAGE_3='inet'	 # install inet/ssh/ftp/telnet package
PACKAGE_4='apache_ssl'	 # install SSL package for Apache
PACKAGE_5='mail'	 # install mailserver package
PACKAGE_6='dyneisfair'	 # DynDNS service, see http://eisfair.net/dyndns/
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Ja, das war schon etwas Arbeit.
Aber die war es mir wert.

Du haettest mal sehen muessen wie ich damals meine Suse 6.2 abgespeckt hab.
6 CDs und am Ende hab ich nur noch die erste zum installieren gebraucht. Mein System, und auch der Server liefen zuvor damit.
Jetzt ist halt beides Slackware.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

Zum abspecken hatte ich keine Lust, da ich eh nicht weiss welches Paket wofür ist.
Dass währe nur ein einziges rumexperimentieren gewesen, daher habe ich mich beim Server für Eisfair entschieden.
Als Desktopsystem habe ich gestern mal SUSE 9.3 installiert (erster Eindruck:  ).
Wie sieht es denn bei Slackware mit der deutschen Übersetzung aus?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Was genau soll den Deutsch sein?
Es soll einen Weg geben die Ausgaben der Shell-Befehle auf Deutsch zu kriegen, aber wie das geht weiss ich nicht.
Bei KDE geht's wunderbar, die meisten KDE-Programme gibt's auch auf Deutsch.
KDE und KOffice auf Deutsch ist ein Kinderspiel.

Was gefaellt Dir an der Suse 9.3 denn nicht?


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

Naja, ich weiss ja nicht was Slackware sich da zusammen gebaut hat, jeder kocht ja sein eigenes Süppchen.
Und da ich auf der Homepage dazu nichts gefunden habe, bin ich einfach davon ausgegangen dass es nicht Multilanguage ist.
Für mich dreht es sich überwiegend um die alltägliche Bedienung, also das GUI.
Was mir bei SUSE 9.3 gleich als erste negativ aufgefallen ist, da war kein Icon fürs CD-ROM auf dem Desktop.  
Ich habe es mir nicht gross angesehen, vielleicht 10-15 Minuten und dass wars dann auch schon.
Die meiste Zeit habe ich mit der Installation verbracht weil ich nicht einfach immer nur "weiter" geklickt habe, sondern überall mal durchgegangen bin.... und auch mal ein paar Schritte zurück. 
Im moment bin ich auch am spekulieren ob ich mir SUN Solaris 10 angucken soll.... gegenüber der 8er hat sich wohl eine Menge getan (zumindest den Screenshots nach zu beurteilen).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Solaris 9 hatte ich mal runtergeladen.
Die CDs hab ich auch noch in der alten Heimat. Genau wie FreeBSD und QNX.
Auf der Arbeit haben wir eine Sun, natuerlich mit Solaris. Ich glaub 9.
Hab mal ein wenig per SSH drauf gearbeitet und muss sagen, dass, obwohl die Befehle oft die gleichen sind, oft die Parameter unterschiedlich sind.
Man muss also wenn man Linux kennt erstmal wieder umlernen.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

FreeBSD habe ich noch irgendwo eine Uraltversion rumfliegen.
QNX kenne ich nicht.
Ich will ja ein Desktopsystem, damit habe ich (so hoffe ich jedenfalls) eher wenig mit der Shell zu tun.
Ich befürchte aber dass ich "mein" Linux nie finden werde..... es wird ja immer bunter.
Alles was ich bisher zum einstellen gefunden hatte, hat alles nur noch bunter gemacht.  
Aus selbigen Grund bin ich genau wie Du bei Win2k hängen geblieben.


----------



## deepthroat (10. August 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau soll den Deutsch sein?
> Es soll einen Weg geben die Ausgaben der Shell-Befehle auf Deutsch zu kriegen, aber wie das geht weiss ich nicht.


Man braucht einfach nur die LANG Variable entsprechend zu ändern und dann noch exportieren. Also in der Bash z.B. "export LANG=de_DE" sollte genügen. Man kann auch andere Aspekte der Umgebung anpassen indem man die entsprechenden Variablen setzt. (man locale).

Grundsätzlich sind eigentlich alle Linux Distributionen "multilanguage" - außer wenn extra darauf hingewiesen wird, das es nicht so ist.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mir bei SUSE 9.3 gleich als erste negativ aufgefallen ist, da war kein Icon fürs CD-ROM auf dem Desktop.


Ich kenn mich mit SuSE und KDE nicht besonders aus, aber normal erscheint das Icon doch erst wenn man eine CD eingelegt hat, oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man braucht einfach nur die LANG Variable entsprechend zu ändern und dann noch exportieren. Also in der Bash z.B. "export LANG=de_DE" sollte genügen. Man kann auch andere Aspekte der Umgebung anpassen indem man die entsprechenden Variablen setzt. (man locale).
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind eigentlich alle Linux Distributionen "multilanguage" - außer wenn extra darauf hingewiesen wird, das es nicht so ist.
> 
> ...



Da ich Linux, und auch KDE immer in Englisch nutze habe ich mich natuerlich nie damit beschaeftigt.
Hab halt nur mal was gelesen, und irgendwo auch mal eine deutsche Shell vor Augen gehabt.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

*copy&paste*  
@deepthroat, naja, da ich praktisch kein Englisch kann, gibt es für mich i.d.R. auch nicht viel auf den Homepages nachzulesen.
Dann gehe ich in zukunft halt davon aus dass es Multilanguage ist. 
Hauptsache die Installation ist nicht auf Kyrillisch.  
Mit der CD..... hmm, also bei anderen (aber nicht allen) Distribitionen ist das Icon auch auf dem Desktop wenn das Laufwerk leer ist.
Jetzt frage mich aber nicht nach den Distribitionen.... ich bin von A bis Z (fast) alle am durchtesten.


----------



## TanTe (16. November 2010)

um nochmal zum eigendlichen Thema zu kommen . . (Ja die anderen haben recht GUI braucht man fuer einen Webserver nicht). 
Aber wenn unbedingd KDE dabei sein soll, Es einfach zu bedienen sein soll und du als "helfer" bereits erfahrung mit Debian hast schau dir mal Kubuntu an, das basiert auf Debian.
Allerdings braucht das ohne es abzuspecken schon einiges an resourcen.


----------

